# Is Depression Interfering With Your Relationship?



## Administrator

Depression, and its common symptom of low energy, can cause significant problems for relationships. 

Depression can include feelings of irritableness, hopelessness, and lack of pleasure as well as feelings of sadness or unhappiness. Depression can affect a relationship directly if it is the source of argument or if it leads to distance between partners. Depression can also affect a relationship indirectly when one partner is not able to function at his/her typical level, resulting in added stress on the relationship. 

Below are how these common cycles can play out for couples experiencing depression as well as tips for breaking out of these cycles. Because every couple is different, it’s important to read through each cycle. You might find that more than one applies to you or your partner’s behavior. 

*Cycle 1: DEPRESSION THAT CREATES CONFLICT*

The non-depressed partner can become bothered by the tendencies of the depressed partner. The non-depressed person may try to help, but if the help they offer isn’t what the depressed person wants, the non-depressed person may feel frustrated. At the same time, if the depressed person notices the non-depressed partner’s frustration, his/her depression might become even worse. Attempts to decrease the depression may just start the cycle all over again – with both partners being frustrated (and even angry) with each other.
*
Cycle 2: DEPRESSION THAT CREATES ACCOMMODATION*

Sometimes, instead of creating outward conflict between the two partners, the non-depressed partner changes his/her behavior to help the depressed partner reduce his/her depression. While this can be good in small doses, it can become a problem if the entire relationship becomes organized around the depression – a process called “accommodation”. For example, if the depressed person has trouble getting out of bed, the non-depressed partner may start doing all of the shopping and things that are necessary to keep the household running. While that might feel good to the depressed person in the short term (even being viewed as a caring act), it ultimately robs the depressed person of physical activity – which is one of the best cures for depression.

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

